# The Singing Lady from Weston-Super-Mare



## Judgemental (8 January 2016)

Clearly we need some more mirth, banter and double entendre's and I felt the lady from Weston-Super-Mare was appropriate and makes a great contribution. Of course there may already be a similar post elsewhere on the site.

http://www.westerndailypress.co.uk/...le-hilarious/story-28479514-detail/story.html


----------



## Double_choc_lab (8 January 2016)

Saw this video a few days ago - it did make me smile.  Loved the "sideways up the road and galloping back again"


----------



## chillipup (8 January 2016)

Sorry Judgemental, several others posted this in the past week, very funny.


----------



## Judgemental (8 January 2016)

Double_choc_lab said:



			Saw this video a few days ago - it did make me smile.  Loved the "sideways up the road and galloping back again"
		
Click to expand...

The Weston-SUPER-MARE appealed to my 'double entendreness'.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 January 2016)

JM,  the lady has a certain 'come hither' look about her and she's particularly attractive,  I thought! 

She's got a nice bum too! 

Alec.


----------



## Judgemental (8 January 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			JM,  the lady has a certain 'come hither' look about her and she's particularly attractive,  I thought! 

She's got a nice bum too! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed Alec, most excellent confirmation all round. Your eye for the finer points are probably reflected in the show ring too.


----------

